# New newbie from Portugal



## Kanartist (Sep 5, 2010)

hey guys, im from portugal, 21 years old! i'm gonna start snowboarding soon and i registerd myself in this forum so i could get tips from experient guys! so i'll be bugging u a little bit for the meantime with questions...  i'll upload some data of my evolution on snowboard!

sry for my english


----------

